# Where's Waldo?



## Metryq (Oct 15, 2011)

*Where's Waldo?*


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 15, 2011)

Wow that's actually pretty amazing. As the guy says you really wouldn't need any training; all the movements are natural instinctive ones.


----------

